
LAPD will end controversial program that aimed to predict where crimes occur - jbegley
https://www.latimes.com/california/story/2020-04-21/lapd-ends-predictive-policing-program
======
joeclark77
Is it a coincidence that this headline pops up the same month "Minority
Report" was added to Netflix?

